

Analysis of the new Microsoft "I'm a PC" ad.  - chrislo
http://www.globalnerdy.com/2009/03/27/at-last-a-truly-impressive-im-a-pc-ad/

======
joeythibault
It's an interesting campaign, on a side note: does anyone else think that the
new IBMer is a bit from the I'm a Mac/PC playbook?

Next we'll have I'm a McDonald/BKer.

------
Watts
Well, I am sure HP is happy for the free advertising.

